# Personalized boat trailer tag!!!



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

My Wife (Tlynn67) and i got our boat trailer tag today. We cant wait to start shouting it to each other on the boat. If you have a personalized tag too. Please post it on this thread so we can be on the look out for yall the next time we launch.
Have a Happy New Year and Be Safe.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

NICE one!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gator-1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I had one two trucks back that read FISH NKD - Had an older woman one day at Pass/ID on NAS when I had to renew stickers ask me what it stood for, well, I fish naked and she asked what kind of fishing I done. I asked her did she eat shrimp, she said yes- I said I was a commercial shrimp fisherman..lol


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Gator-1 said:


> I had one two trucks back that read FISH NKD - Had an older woman one day at Pass/ID on NAS when I had to renew stickers ask me what it stood for, well, I fish naked and she asked what kind of fishing I done. I asked her did she eat shrimp, she said yes- I said I was a commercial shrimp fisherman..lol


Maybe she wanted you to take her to go fishin!!!


----------

